# 20th Annual Lake Erie Walleye, Steelhead Fishing Tournament



## Trump Tight (Apr 23, 2006)

$25,000 Cash Payout Walleye Tournament

$8,000 Cash Payout Steelhead Tournament
(Above cash Payouts are Based on 100 Boat Field)

Also Cash Prize For Largest Walleye and Steelhead

Saturdy June 9th 2012

North Coast Charter Boat Association


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you have to fish out of Grand River or can you launch anywhere? I know it says it's open to Ohio waters of Lake Erie I was just curious if the launch is from a specific port or is it honor system? Also is there parking at Pickle Bills for trailered boats? Thanks


----------

